# Ebay Bimini Mounts



## Beeks (Aug 22, 2011)

Bimini and Solar Panel Mounts by Better Mounts


Better Mounts is your source for solar panel mounts and bimini mounts. Our solar panel mounts are optimized for adhesive-only (no-drill) or screw-down installations to RVs, vans, boats, trailers, etc. Made from UV-resistant ASA plastic. Our bimini mounts are optimized for attaching a bimini to a sta




www.bettermounts.com





The seller was on here a few months back looking for input


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

The only things I see about those I dont love are the bolts that stick up to catch yourself on. ( you can cut em off, but still clunky) and it centers the Bimini on the frame pipe. If that doesn't seem like it would interfere with Bimini storage on your frame they would work fine. The DRE ones, while spendy, are offset so they put the bimini tubing just inside the frame so it clears oarlocks better, etc. The other benefit is you can adjust them on the fly more easily since they dont go under the frame like a u bolt. If you wanted the same idea really on the cheap a U bolt and a small 3"piece of plywood works too. Then you mount the foot that came with your Bimini to the wood and you're set for $10 or less.

I still prefer the tracks but if you have a single rail and dont want to add a chunk of deck to add tracks they would work.


----------



## Jake D (Jul 7, 2009)

I bought a pair from the seller a couple months ago and have been happy with them.


----------



## thudachko (Jun 7, 2021)

I bought a pair as well and have been super happy with them. Delivery was quick through Amazon.


----------



## tcook (10 mo ago)

Hi All,

I'm working with the moderators to find the line between promoting and getting feedback etc. I'm now a MB vendor which is a tough decision as a guy who sells such a low volume product, but I'm giving it a go. I can assure you that I'm still here even if that initial thread isn't. I also now have the new larger diameter sizes available to fit 1.5" frames.









Thanks zbaird for your feedback. I'm working on fixing the bolts that are longer than I would like. The first batch weren't made properly to my drawing, but the next batch will be optimized. 

As far as the mounts needing to be offset, I can say that I have run these with all sizes of NRS oarlocks, as well as with DRE and some other custom oarlocks and not had any clearance issues. If you have oar towers that come up fairly vertically closer to the the middle of the side frame tube, then your mileage may vary. I mark my frame where the mounts go and then never need to adjust. I haven't experienced many people making repeated adjustments of their bimini mounts while on the river, but if you are one of these people, then a track may be the right solution for you. I prefer the simple rugged nature of a mount that stays put. 

I aim to have a very fair price for a well engineered mount that meets most peoples needs. So far, I haven't had any fitment issues reported. If anyone is concerned, I'm happy to take a look at your specific situation before committing to this style of mount. 

Cheers,

-Thomas


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

They look like real solid mounts, no doubt. The main reason I like the tracks is for transitioning to storage. I prefer not to store the Bimini sticking out on the rocker of the tubes for whitewater; I dont like the little triangle of death it creates at the corners. I tuck it right behind me sort of wedged between the pile and the cooler which eliminates most of the entrapment hazards inherent with the biminis. The problem is that running that far forward on the frame robs me of shade and the track lets me solve that problem. The tracks do seem pretty fragile and will be a major pain if I ever have to take one off once the boat is rigged. You have a good price on a stout mount that will work for lots of people, I'm sure you'll sell a bunch.


----------



## Swatdot (Jun 19, 2012)

Love mine.


----------



## nmjohn (Jul 22, 2004)

Excellent mounts!


----------



## seydou (6 mo ago)

I think it's a very good idea. Best of luck!


----------



## JEFFTHEROBOT (Jun 22, 2016)

Bought these and am extremely pleased. Very well made @tcook


----------



## tcook (10 mo ago)

Hi Jeff, 
I'm glad you like them. I accept all kinds of feedback, but positive is always nice! I have also received some feedback that the 1.25" mounts are too short to clear oar towards on longer rafts where the bimini wants to fold flat without the rocker on the end of the boat coming into play. I'm incorporating this feedback to make a taller version of the 1.25" mount. The goal is to provide great hardware to enthusiasts, and this happens fastest and best with feedback, so thanks!

Cheers,

-Thomas


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

Thomas, The 1.25" worked well for me. However, the width could have been wider between the tines. I did have to use a dremel on the bimini ends to wear them down to a point where they would slip between the tines on the mount. Other than that they work great.


----------



## tcook (10 mo ago)

This is the first width issue I have heard about. If you are open, I would like to find out more about the bimini hardware you are using. I bought a pretty decent collection of off the shelf bimini hardware to try to ensure I was compatible, but I guess I didn't buy the ones you are using. I'll PM you...

-Thomas


----------

